# DV failure due to water/methanol?



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

ANyone had their DV fail because of internal moisture and corrosion? My Bailey DV30 failed within a short time of fitting a Devils Own stage 2 kit. Inside was full of moisture and the spring was white with corrosion. I've changed to a Forge 007P and moved the boost source to the DV to before the WMI nozzle, I hope that helps. I also fitted an inline vacuum filter as well.


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: DV failure due to water/methanol? (RobSonic)*








how would you get moisture in it? i'm not gunna bother asking how much meth your injecting because u'd kill your engine b4 u'd get enough to go back into your DV valve....wheres your tank and pump? because if the pump isn't near the misters (unless you havea selinoid) and you park on an angle you can get siphoning


----------



## SnowTech.4 (Oct 23, 2009)

It sounds like there may be a over-injection issue at at work, perhaps just a bit aggressive on the settings or nozzle size.
You can get the mist into the DV if the nozzle is downstream of it, as some of that mist will then get sent out along with some air charge when the DV opens in a closed throttle situation. But it would take a lot to generate what you saw there as I understand it. Relocation of the nozzle is a good idea.
Siphoning can happen regardless of where the pump is. What matter is the relation of the level of water in the tank and the nozzle itself. If the nozzle is lower, then siphoning can occur no matter where the pump is. This is where a solenoid is great, becuase it completely shuts down flow when its not activated electronically.


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

this is exactly what I was concerned about. I just got my water meth kit. but it got me thinking.. my boost signals (megasquirt, boost gauge, DV) come from my intake manifold. and the intake manifold will be filled with water/meth obviously some will flow through the vacuum lines since the system is under pressure. 
how do you guys deal with this?


_Modified by broko at 11:01 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## RobSonic (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: DV failure due to water/methanol? (bink_420)*

How would you get moisture in it - silly question?








Erm ... because water mist is being injected into the IC pipe and the DV is connected to the IC pipe, plus under vacuum mist will be sucked into the vacuum pipes too.


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: DV failure due to water/methanol? (RobSonic)*

you don't get water/meth injected under vacuum though. so that is not a problem. the problem is under boost, some of the fluid might flow through the lines. unless water/meth follows the "path of least resisance" rule. I still haven't installed my kit yet. but I will make sure to check if I get moisture by installing a water separator on one of my boost lines.


----------

